# Poo fever.....I have to stay strong!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I emailed Molly's breeder to send her some pictures and let her know that Molly was a super puppy. She emailed back and said she would have a litter in the spring and that if we wanted another that we could get pick of the litter Someone wants another but then there is me that thinks one is enough I see all these new puppy babies on here and they are so cute sometimes it makes me want another but then I come back to reality


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:baby: OHHHHH Renee!! It wouldn't be until SPRING . . pertect time to potty train!!! AND pick of the litter?? How can you resist that??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I know it's hard but I am a rock


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Who is your breeder and is the whole litter spoken for?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think they are spoken for are you looking for number 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I like Christine's thinking!!!!!! and there is enough room for two on Mollys Lux bed!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I like Christine's thinking!!!!!! and there is enough room for two on Mollys Lux bed!


Don't encourage her she would have to move into the pet store ha! It's bad enough as it is


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah come on! then you can each have poo slippers!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

A puppy will drain Molly's energy, give her a pack mate, entertain her and when older some one to be with if you have to go out. 
No. two learns from number one. I think two is the perfect number. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You could have a little peek at them . Is it the same mum and dad.
I agree with Donna, it could make leaving her easier


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> You could have a little peek at them . Is it the same mum and dad.
> I agree with Donna, it could make leaving her easier


Karen, don't be naughty - you know it is rarely 'just a peek'!!
I'll be the voice of reason for you as these 2 poo owners will never be! I say - go for it!!! no, really you have to think of how 2 would suit your life, it would be so easy to get carried away and get a second, but think of the places you go regularly with Molly, would that be ok with 2? think of the cost (to be honest the main reason I'm sticking with one - well that and I doubt hubby would be too keen), if you think along those lines and can't really see problems then why not? you know the stick with 1 or get 2 debate has been on here enough times, and no one that I am aware of has ever wished they had stuck with one!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would love to see the puppies when she has them but that would be the end  A peek is not a good idea ....something to think about but spring is far away


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I would love to see the puppies when she has them but that would be the end  A peek is not a good idea ....something to think about but spring is far away


Mmmmmmm hypothetically speaking, just suppose (hypothetically) you did opt for a very cute furry bundle of poo fun that was related to the beautiful little Molly, ...just supposing...
What colour, **** name would you choose (hypothetically of course) xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

****
Oh flip - it's that word I can't mention on here .....
S. E. X.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I would love to see the puppies when she has them but that would be the end  A peek is not a good idea ....something to think about but spring is far away


Renee.. Brilliant! You will love another. Little Molly will have a friend and doggy companion. Look at us.. We haven't looked back. Getting a second has been a lovely experience. We enjoyed this time round so much more as we were more relaxed and knew what to expect. Getting a second puppy is all about really enjoying the experience and having full awareness of what you're about to experience. Aw it was lovely. We would thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I would love to see the puppies when she has them but that would be the end  A peek is not a good idea ....something to think about but spring is far away


Peeking leads to trouble, trust me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Peeking leads to trouble, trust me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nonsense! A puppy is not trouble! It's a joyous occasion!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I emailed Molly's breeder to send her some pictures and let her know that Molly was a super puppy. She emailed back and said she would have a litter in the spring and that if we wanted another that we could get pick of the litter Someone wants another but then there is me that thinks one is enough I see all these new puppy babies on here and they are so cute sometimes it makes me want another but then I come back to reality


Renee - eight is enough. Two is company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> A puppy will drain Molly's energy, give her a pack mate, entertain her and when older some one to be with if you have to go out.
> No. two learns from number one. I think two is the perfect number.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Three's company too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Renee - eight is enough. Two is company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Love this!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh just wrote an essay and it's disappeared while I was searching for an icon


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhhhhh just wrote an essay and it's disappeared while I was searching for an icon


Well stop doing the kids homework on here - it's not the place!  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well stop doing the kids homework on here - it's not the place!  x


Haha! I was thinking if I spent as much time on my dissertation as I do following, reading, and replying I may have been done by now. But then is miss out on all the poo love. Touch choice but somebody has to do it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Get another!!!!!
just do it!! I will email your other half and tell her I am on her side!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Get another!!!!!
> just do it!! I will email your other half and tell her I am on her side!


Tell her I am too!!! More poos for our summer poo meet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Get another!!!!!
> just do it!! I will email your other half and tell her I am on her side!


You see! Even the Mods are approving! Just do it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm with Christine too. Ask her if she'll consider a partner swap? You can have my heartless one.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'm with Christine too. Ask her if she'll consider a partner swap? You can have my heartless one.


This is funny!! I also have a no more puppy's problem!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'm with Christine too. Ask her if she'll consider a partner swap? You can have my heartless one.


Now listen here are you saying I am heartless Unrealhno: You would ship her back very quickly you have no clue what I put up with


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Who would I ship back, Molly or Christine? 

I AM saying you are heartless.  A woman should never be denied her desire to snuggle, love, kiss, caress and lavish affection on a cockapoo puppy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Who would I ship back, Molly or Christine?
> 
> I AM saying you are heartless.  A woman should never be denied her desire to snuggle, love, kiss, caress and lavish affection on a cockapoo puppy!


Christine and Molly both. They are a lot of work


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm game, send them over!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Who would I ship back, Molly or Christine?
> 
> I AM saying you are heartless.  A woman should never be denied her desire to snuggle, love, kiss, caress and lavish affection on a cockapoo puppy!


Agreed  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Renee, now that Donna has picked hers out, are you getting any weaker?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Renee, now that Donna has picked hers out, are you getting any weaker?


He has brothers still available!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Renee, now that Donna has picked hers out, are you getting any weaker?


Maybe a little but I will love watching him grow up on here



dmgalley said:


> He has brothers still available!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No brothers here Molly has my whole heart there is no room in there for another Unless by some strange miracle Jake and Willow don't like your baby I will make room But fat chance on that happening I'm sure


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Maybe a little but I will love watching him grow up on here
> 
> 
> 
> No brothers here Molly has my whole heart there is no room in there for another Unless by some strange miracle Jake and Willow don't like your baby I will make room But fat chance on that happening I'm sure


A second one doesn't mean you love the first any less. Just a testament to how much the heart can grow with more love. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww you have a big heart I think mine is smaller You got lucky with Lexi and Beemer Molly is a princess she loves all the attention can't imagine her with another but Christine can I am the one that has to discipline etc...so now that my Molly is somewhat normal everything is good


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Another would just spice it up! And you could get a more chilled out poo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Renee - come one, don't be such a Grinch, your heart will grow 
(Then you can get a larger size equafleece and keen the 16 for the pup )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee you are being ridiculous. Poor Molly will have only child syndrome.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I can see poor little Molly sitting on her huge sofa howling 'I'm so LONELY...'


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Seriously a second poo will give her something to do. Jake was the same way. He wanted to be held all the time. He grew up when willow came. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my, I think I've missed some BIG news!?  
Donna, are you REALLY getting a 3rd poo? 
Renee, I'm afraid I'm with the others, I think a 2nd poo would be the best thing for you ALL, including Molly. I would seriously consider it and as the others have already pointed out, I've not heard anyone who has got a 2nd (or 3rd  ) regret it.  I understand what you're saying about Molly having all your heart with no room for sharing, I felt like that when I was pregnant with my 2nd child, but when they come along (be they human or poo babies,) you will discover how your heart grows and you don't have to SHARE your love, you just manage to produce TWICE as much, so everyone's a winner!  Go on, think about it, I genuinely believe that Molly would benefit from a sibling in so many ways.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So ...... Would the new hypothetical pups be true or half siblings ? What colours are they expecting? 
I think we could do a poll on wether or not you should get poo No2 
Poor Christine all broody and maternal..... Poor Molly crying out for a little buddy.....and poor Renee not sure if she's got enough love


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> So ...... Would the new hypothetical pups be true or half siblings ? What colours are they expecting?
> I think we could do a poll on wether or not you should get poo No2
> Poor Christine all broody and maternal..... Poor Molly crying out for a little buddy.....and poor Renee not sure if she's got enough love


I have no clue what color they would be I didn't ask any details she just mentioned that she would have some in the spring I imagine she will email me at some point right now I am just avoiding the whole thing


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have they got a website :question::question::question::question::spy::spy::spy:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My little guys brother is still up for grabs. I think he has blue eyes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Have they got a website :question::question::question::question::spy::spy::spy:


:laugh:You are funny! No website



dmgalley said:


> My little guys brother is still up for grabs. I think he has blue eyes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is that the brother he is super cute You guys are funny


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I heard that Jasper's breeder is expecting a litter again soon (possible reds expected) just after hubby Mick announced he wouldn't mind another. My heart says yes but my head says no so I completely understand,I'm sure if hubby said ooh lets have one I'd be there like a shot!! 
I might wait till our daughter is in secondary school so she's old enough to help with walking ( lol, in my dreams!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> I heard that Jasper's breeder is expecting a litter again soon (possible reds expected) just after hubby Mick announced he wouldn't mind another. My heart says yes but my head says no so I completely understand,I'm sure if hubby said ooh lets have one I'd be there like a shot!!
> I might wait till our daughter is in secondary school so she's old enough to help with walking ( lol, in my dreams!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


No..... Why put off until tomorrow what you can do today as the saying goes...
If there is some on the way, possibly reds, just what you want - I say it's an omen and meant to be!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I heard that Jasper's breeder is expecting a litter again soon (possible reds expected) just after hubby Mick announced he wouldn't mind another. My heart says yes but my head says no so I completely understand,I'm sure if hubby said ooh lets have one I'd be there like a shot!!
> I might wait till our daughter is in secondary school so she's old enough to help with walking ( lol, in my dreams!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Look at it this way. You already have to walk one, two is the same. Two parents two dogs. Two hands two dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Look at it this way. You already have to walk one, two is the same. Two parents two dogs. Two hands two dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Two parents each with two hands = 4 dogs.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Two parents each with two hands = 4 dogs.


We usually have penny so I am maxed out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel another wave of puppies! Woohoo... How exciting.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't mean to rain on your parade but once they get to secondary school there probably less likely to come, if they're anything like mine....I get I came last time.... How long ago though!!!! They go everyday


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Only prob is, jasper has great recall, his coat doesn't matt and he has hardly chewed anything in the house, I have a vision of ending up with Jasper's opposite and finding it hard work......but I so would like another! I think jasper would enjoy the company and some one else to play with x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Only prob is, jasper has great recall, his coat doesn't matt and he has hardly chewed anything in the house, I have a vision of ending up with Jasper's opposite and finding it hard work......but I so would like another! I think jasper would enjoy the company and some one else to play with x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


If you find a good breeder, they can let you know about temperament. Also how often does anyone come on here and say "OMG I have a terrible poo. I can't stand him" NEVER!!! most puppies are hard work,(except Jasper and Jake. Jake was very good too) but hey we keep getting more so it can't be so bad.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That's what I keep telling myself, lol! All you guys with more than one are all so happy. If I did get one it would probably be from Jasper's breeder as she socialises the puppies so well! Watch this space! we want to go to America next year for a holiday, so will do that then give it some serious thought! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

